# Harley Davidson Model: 419 Motorcyke



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 9, 2020)

Here is the reason I was selling off many of my treasures over the past five months!  A 1919, Davis built Harley Davidson 419 Motorcyke from the Mel Short Collection.  White Vitalic tires are on the way; I would like to switch out the saddle to a Troxel #2 and get a nickel plated drop stand with patina.  Please let me know if you have either of these.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 9, 2020)

Holy Momma Jomma! She is beautiful! Congrats on the score!


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 9, 2020)

hope you only sold the suburbans and varsitys to get that piece of crap


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is the reason I was selling off many of my treasures over the past five months!  A 1919, Davis built Harley Davidson 419 Motorcyke from the Mel Short Collection.  White Vitalic tires are on the way; I would like to switch out the saddle to a Troxel #2 and get a nickel plated drop stand with patina.  Please let me know if you have either of these.
> 
> View attachment 1208188
> 
> ...




Congrats and finally nice to see the big reveal! It don’t get no better than that. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2020)

Beautiful bike. Congratulations.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is the reason I was selling off many of my treasures over the past five months!  A 1919, Davis built Harley Davidson 419 Motorcyke from the Mel Short Collection.  White Vitalic tires are on the way; I would like to switch out the saddle to a Troxel #2 and get a nickel plated drop stand with patina.  Please let me know if you have either of these.
> 
> View attachment 1208188
> 
> ...



If ever a bike deserved this gif...Congrats Brant!


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 9, 2020)

Amazing !!!


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 9, 2020)

Oooof. Amazing.


----------



## stezell (Jun 9, 2020)

Great looking bicycle Brant, it's definitely in the right place!


----------



## fordsnake (Jun 9, 2020)

Oh My, My, My_! _


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 9, 2020)

Outstanding Brant - well deserved!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 9, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 9, 2020)

Wow! Holy Grail.


----------



## oldspoke (Jun 9, 2020)

KILLER BIKE !! Congratz Brant 

And 42 miles on the odometer - "only driven to church on Sunday" :>}


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 9, 2020)

Simply, STUNNING! 
Congrats Brant!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Jun 9, 2020)

Jesus!, absolutely the best bike I have seen in a long time. No offense to any members with great bikes. But that trips the trigger. Congrats.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 10, 2020)

Killer rig Brant ! Congrats.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 10, 2020)

Spectacular!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2020)

Magnificent!
You pulled the trigger that not even an American Picker on National TV could do.
Way to throw caution to the wind and live your life to the fullest extent.
I’m proud of you Brant!
That is one magnificent bicycle you’ve got there.
Bravo!


----------



## Bozman (Jun 10, 2020)

One word.......Breathtaking! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jun 11, 2020)

Wow.......awesome.
Congratulations.......beautiful.
With the real tank.
One of a kind.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jun 11, 2020)

I can part with my stand, contact if interested.


----------



## prbowden (Jun 13, 2020)

Big leagues, Beautiful


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 13, 2020)

Saw that amazing bicycle on the Pickers...


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 16, 2020)

Now that is cra cra cool!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2020)

SWEET!!!! Maahhh Maahhhh!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jun 16, 2020)

Wow. I would think that should be in a museum. I can't imagine what it's worth.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Jun 16, 2020)

Wonderful!  This is something that truly "represents" the late teens and roaring 20's period. Incredible bicycle.  A motorbike you pedal.  Hand made.  So nice to see it as it should be seen.  Thanks for sharing this one NMB!


----------



## Ricker (Jun 18, 2020)

really impressive- thanks for the photos


----------



## dubsey55 (Jun 19, 2020)

Patina perfect!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 19, 2020)

Well there it is. I imagine you have to pinch yourself every time you see it. A real dream bike. Congrats!


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 20, 2020)

I don’t have a stand for you, but if you want to get rid of the one that’s on it, I got a good bike for it


----------



## blackcat (Jun 21, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is the reason I was selling off many of my treasures over the past five months!  A 1919, Davis built Harley Davidson 419 Motorcyke from the Mel Short Collection.  White Vitalic tires are on the way; I would like to switch out the saddle to a Troxel #2 and get a nickel plated drop stand with patina.  Please let me know if you have either of these.
> 
> View attachment 1208188
> 
> ...




Hello Brant;
Congratulations Brant, i would be jealous, it is really superb!
I wonder if there were any to import into France after the WW1...
Regards;
Serge


----------

